# Adelaide Barker Inlet



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

First, thanks to water_baby for organising this one.

For me it was a 4.45am get up as I had a 2 hour trip down to Adelaide to meet up with the SA gang. We (water_baby, JW and myself) met at the Garden Island boat ramp at 8am. The conditions were near perfect for a day on the water. It was a little overcast and there was no wind to speak of.

Once set up we were on the water and heading down the inlet trolling HB's, for no real gain. We got to the spot that water_baby had picked and with a little effort made it into the creek past some very fast flowing water. The creek system we fished was alive with fish. It almost seemed that they had had very little pressure as they were not really spooked. The first hole produced around 7 bream at an average of 30cm between the 3 of us. We managed to paddle over the top of the hole and they still hit what we were offering.

We fished the system to the end seeing some monster bream. I think the largest caught was 36cm to JW. I am not sure of the numbers but I ended with something like 8 - 10 fish largest 32cm. The pick of the day for me as far as lure etc was the 80mm Squidgie Wriggler in the NEW colour of Wasabi.

On the way out we saw Duncan and his son. They had got there late. All in all a great day on the water. Sorry no pics.

Yakabe.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Well done yakabe - sounds like a good day on the water. I tried the Onkaparinga for a couple of hours yesterday morning for a nil return, although I did see a number of good bream. I need to become more efficient at stalking rather than spooking fish in shallow water. Anyway, well done.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

as adrian said, a top day on the water. started out overcast and practically windless. ended up sunny and mild-warm. couldnt ask for better conditions really.

best part of the day for me was catching up with adrian (yakabe) and jayden (JW- did i spell it right  ) for a fish. nothin better than hittin the water with good blokes (or chicks).

my fishing was among the better days ive had for bream of decent size. since im newish to breaming, i caught my new yak PB bream, a healthy 32cm  , and nothing under legal size. i was utterly amazed at the ferocity of this bream population. they absolutely hammered my HBs (sx40, towadi smith surface lures, river2sea static shads and more) and JW and yakabe really scored well with their SP's.

will definitely be going back there again, cos the ones we drifted over were PLENTY bigger than the ones we caught. they looked like little barramundi hiding in the snags. soon, they will fall to me (hopefully.... :lol: )


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcxwK/QAACBfgAASQIe0EoCwEIA/79+gMACm0RT9U9J6ImnqNGhtMKNHqP1IRGiaZMmQ0ANDQGg1NNKP1NqmxT01PUGjQYCAiS8yq2sBYo8XR/Z050w9gO3XEW4sYYSND7I7YsstpI/WRTmqEJPiB6tI838lOzU0rOStu3hfAmDD6GqxwR5xgQUQsd24JxF5VYKtK1u8GSOX3pq2ZO6zilJSmUTQaA1LUzBAkdKR2RSFdiXP6mAxVIAoPaY4t8XOgpLypRLDQEpnoHtHlFUD2ZuVO6XD+LuSKcKEhmOBX6A=


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Glad you guys had such a good trip and ever so sorry that Chris and I could not get there soon enough to go with you to the spot. WB, did you possibly record coordinates for the entrance to the creek? Matt and I might like to try it REAL soon.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gee great results you blokes get on bream and good outcome from all


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Good onya guys.Sounds like Fisher and I picked the wrong location (i.e. The Onk.)on Saturday.
I reckon we are heading to the Murray Mouth this Saturday if anyone is looking to have a try. We're waiting for the fist signs of the mulloway run however there are some good salmon (trout) reports from the area recenly so that might be a good default if the butteries dont show.
regards Scupper.


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks to water_baby for organising the trip, appreciated (you got the name right). Was good opportunity to meet up with like minded yak fishers.

Lessons learnt for me were thus:

Ã‚Â·	Need a new kayak to keep up with yackabe and water-baby
Ã‚Â·	My kayak is too small
Ã‚Â·	My kayak doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have enough room
Ã‚Â·	My shoulders hurt from trying to keep up all day
Ã‚Â·	Need a new kayak

Hope to catch up with you all (Water-baby, Yackabe, Duncan, and Chris) for another fish sometime soon.

Redphoenix Ã¢â‚¬â€œ no it wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t, I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t Ã¢â‚¬Ëœput outÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ on the first date, unless IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m really drunk.

I hit that spot for a couple of hours before I met up with the othersÃ¢â‚¬Â¦not as good this time, lots of fish in the 30Ã¢â‚¬â„¢s, with the biggest at 36 (caught another at 36 later in the day as well)Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

scupper: i would be very interested in the mouth this saturday, if the offer is still on. reports ive heard have been promising for the area, and can only hope the warm weather brings them on!

BTW, JW definitely did not put out on the first date, and i didnt see which direction he arrived from, so i didnt even get half a chance to figure out his spot :lol: :lol: plenty of spots that will produce good fish out there though.

duncan: i dont have coordinates for the creek, but if you look at google earth at torrens island, its about halfway up the east coast of the island. the first creek you come to, and about 1.5 - 2km from the garden island boat ramp.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey waterbaby - did you get any pics of your trip? I think the SA contingent is expecting your trip to put SA on the board for the monthly comp!
Did you manage to look in any of the creeks on the mainland side of the channel - its good looking territory through there but the jet skis get in there and cause havoc.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

none of us were allowed to have our digital cameras on the water (SWMBO  :lol: ) JW took some pics, but only on a film camera. nothing to speak of in terms of trophy winning fish, just consistently good fish. 36cm was the biggest, with nothing illegal at all i think.

didnt get to the mainland creeks, cos we spent too much time in the torrens island creek. it was too good to leave. they were totally not spooked by us, and just kept hitting our lures! why leave a buffet for another meal? hahaha

u guys still on for saturday at the mouth?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Aaron: got the coordinates off of Google Earth. Will plug in and just follow the arrow :?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Aaron - we are keeping a close eye on the weather before we commit. I also note that Saturday is deemed 'poor' according to the fishing charts - so we'll probably not make a decision until later in the week. cheers


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Aaron, I have just returned from twilight golf with Fisher (should have gone fishing!) and we are pretty sure that we will be hitting the mouth at crack of dawn Saturday if you want to have a go.
The conditions look OK but there is a change predicted for later in the day.
We intend parking at Sugars around 6am and paddling to the mouth to fish the surf to have a shot at the mullies first - then if the is no action there, trolling for salmon trout inside the mouth. There are meant to be some good fish around.
You have to be prepared to wade out in the surf to the 1st or 2nd bar to get the fish which can get interesting.
We wont fully commit until tomorrow evening just in case things change but pretty keen at this stage. We'll keep in touch.

Regards Scupper


----------

